# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Obitelji s troje djece za Večernji

## Mony

Prijateljica - novinarka u Večernjem - treba obitelj s troje djece iz područja Stenjevca, Velike Gorice i Novog Zagreba (može biti i samo mama ili tata s djecom ako ne mogu oboje), koja je voljna za sudjelovati u članku za Večernji list o tome što je sve bilo presudno da su se odlučili na troje djece, (riješeno stambeno pitanje, posao, ili neki drugi razlozi)  i kakav je život za obitelji u navedenim četvrtima - što je pozitivno, a što im se čini da  bi trebalo popraviti.  Za članak je potrebna izjava ili kraći razgovor s jednim od roditelja i  zajednička fotografija s djecom, koja može biti u parku ili u stanu. 
Prijateljica treba roditelje, koji bi bili spremni dati izjavu, da se jave do srijede ujutro.
Može dakako preko mene na pp, pa ću ja biti posrednik  :Smile: 



Nisam sigurna jesam li pogodila podforum, pa molim administratorice da mi presele topic ako treba. Hvala!

----------

